# Bouncer's Vanilla Ice - User Review!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi All, :wave:

Following on from 22' and Sherbet Fizz, Vanilla Ice is a new release from the young Bouncer's brand. I'm a fan and i thought i'd do an in depth write up of the wax that i bought this week. In summary it's stunning, but i'll go into more detail...

_*First Impressions*_

In my opinion, a wax should be a nice experience right from the moment you receive it, until the moment after you've applied it when it rains and you see the lovely little beads forming. Therefore, the packaging and presentation has got to be right with the price point in mind. I think Bouncer has got this spot on with Vanilla Ice. It comes in a black cloth drawstring bag (slightly too big but it means i can put all my Bouncers waxes in it! :thumb: ) and you get a signed certificate of Authenticity. This is something you normally get with a high end Swissvax/Zymol wax but it's a nice touch and it emphasises the personal nature of Boucner and his waxes. Incidentally, i thought the packaging of Sherbet Fizz was great too, simple tin but wrapped in green thin paper made all the difference! I've taken a picture of all my Bouncers waxes together here:










Further to this, the moment you break the seal (i sliced mine with a sharp Stanley knife so it lines up perfect every time i close the lid :tumbleweed: ) the strong vanilla scent hits you right up the nostrils and puts a big grin on your face!

*Using the wax*

So after washing my car and giving it an IPA wipedown, i applied the wax using a Dodo Finger mitt applicator. The wax has quite an oily texture which i really like, meaning one swipe of the tub and the mitt is loaded just nicely.

Spreading is a dream, it goes forever and the (using Bouncers expression) "thinner than a gnats wing" technique is very easy to achieve because of the oily nature. This is what it looks like whilst curing:










Bouncer says that the wax should be left for around 5 minutes before buffing, which is exactly right. It doesn't need to fully 'dry' before buffing, and it is very easily removed with a plush cloth. It's very easy to remove and after buffing reveals a very wet look shine. I did test the wax in a well-lit warehouse on a dark evening so i couldn't get any outside photos, however the car looked very deep and glossy:














































*Summary*

I love this wax, so nice to use and delivers a great shine. Is it worth the £50? Absolutely it is. Given the size of the pot and the care and attention that has gone into it's creation and the quality of the ingredients used along with the packaging, i'd say it punches well above it's price point. I actually compared it to a similar priced wax, Blackfire Midnight Sun, which retails at around £10 more that Vanilla Ice, and although it's packaged beautifully in a hazed glass jar with a deep Microfiber, Vanilla Ice is actually the nicer wax to use.

Time will tell on the durability front, but to be quite honest, i couldn't care. It's so nice to use that applying a layer every other month is something i would look forward to. The morning after the test i woke up to a rain covered car, so i shot out and took a couple of snaps of it - bearing in mind that it hadn't rained in about 6 hours so the car was pretty dry!



















Overall, the Bouncer's brand offers waxes that perform incredibly well given the price point. At under £25, Sherbett Fizz is a great wax, stunning to use and around 3-4 month durability. At under £50, Vanilla Ice is of the same ilk, but in a nice package and a bigger tub, another notch up on the experience factor, it's even better value for money.

All of the Bouncer's waxes are available over at Waxamomo - you might even get a free Bouncers Sticker!

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=bouncer

I'm a big fan of this brand and i look forward to seeing some new products in the pipeline soon!

I hope you enjoyed the review!

Jon


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Nice write-up and the result looks great. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Great review, thanks for taking the time to post. I don't have Ice but totally agree that Fizz is a stunning wax both in terms of use and looks.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Still having the Bouncers #22 I bought at Shinearama just to credit the enthusiasm of a 'man from the crowd'. Didn't use it yet, as I'm more to sealants, maybe after winter.

Nice to see the works continues and better products are coming from the enthusiast.

Jon, is the hard body already gone from your bonnet ?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

chch said:


> Still having the Bouncers #22 I bought at Shinearama just to credit the enthusiasm of a 'man from the crowd'. Didn't use it yet, as I'm more to sealants, maybe after winter.
> 
> Nice to see the works continues and better products are coming from the enthusiast.
> 
> Jon, is the hard body already gone from your bonnet ?


Thanks Kris, i hope you're well!

To be honest, the hard body lasted well but i had so many products to test and i wanted to use them on the bonnet! After about 4 months i polished it off.

I'll be buying some more soon to use on the family cars i don't get to clean very often!


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> I'll be buying some more soon to use on the family cars i don't get to clean very often!


I just bought Hard Body together with a friend of mine, and we split it. It's still more than I can use on my two cars. I'm having far more products that I can use until end of my life, and a lot of new products are still coming.

I'm going to a polishing camp to Flex factory in 2 weeks to Germany, with Jesse being the presenter. Will make some pics if you're interested.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

chch said:


> I just bought Hard Body together with a friend of mine, and we split it. It's still more than I can use on my two cars. I'm having far more products that I can use until end of my life, and a lot of new products are still coming.
> 
> I'm going to a polishing camp to Flex factory in 2 weeks to Germany, with Jesse being the presenter. Will make some pics if you're interested.


Yes I'd love to see some pics! :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great review, cheers JBirchy :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

It was free i guess-way too much...wax used


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Very good review! Look forward to seeing how this (And the rest of Jay's creations) holds up long-term. Barring the fact you haven't tried Satsuma Rock yet, how would you say Jay's waxes differ aesthetically from each other? If you factor in quantity, Sherbet Fizz and Vanilla Ice are the same price (Don't know what Satsuma Rock is going to be, yet, but I would hazard it's in a similar bracket.), thus making them directly competitive. In the Dodo-Juice wax range the core-8 waxes have different formulations, dyes, and scents to suit them to different ranges of the colour spectrum; what separates the Bouncer waxes?

Cheers...

Steampunk


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

southwest10 said:


> It was free i guess-way too much...wax used


 Sorry i don't understand? Are you saying i've used too much wax?

No it wasn't free, at all. I bought it at full list price.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Nice review, your car looks great.
I look forward to a follow up regarding durability :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Steampunk said:


> Very good review! Look forward to seeing how this (And the rest of Jay's creations) holds up long-term. Barring the fact you haven't tried Satsuma Rock yet, how would you say Jay's waxes differ aesthetically from each other? If you factor in quantity, Sherbet Fizz and Vanilla Ice are the same price (Don't know what Satsuma Rock is going to be, yet, but I would hazard it's in a similar bracket.), thus making them directly competitive. In the Dodo-Juice wax range the core-8 waxes have different formulations, dyes, and scents to suit them to different ranges of the colour spectrum; what separates the Bouncer waxes?
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> Steampunk


Hi Steampunk, thanks for the comment!

Firstly, i have actually tried Satsuma Rock - i was debating whether to keep it unused but i'm not very sentimental and my curiosity got the better of me!

Also, I've only actually used Sherbet Fizz on white paint so i'd like to try Vanilla Ice on white before i directly compare. However, i will say that Sherbet Fizz offered a crisp reflective look on white paint.

And i've found that Vanilla Ice does offer a shimmering wet look on the dark paint of my car.

With regard to ingredients, to be honest i'm not entirely sure. Although i do know having spoken to Jay at Waxstock, that the core ingredients of Vanilla Ice are slightly more expensive (T1 grade carnauba amongst others) and the wax picks up and spreads easier across the panel. It just has a slightly more expensive feel.

Satsuma Rock has a harder feel and I applied it to a quarter of the roof of my car. All i can say really is that it looked crisp, but i don't think it's as easy to tell by looking at the roof.

Hopefully Jay will be able to comment on the point about the differentiation and ingredients without giving his game away - I do know that although a DW supporter, he's not a trader so he doesn't like to go overboard on his explanations in fear of selling them and breaking the rules!

Thanks again, i hope my reply was of some use to you!

Jon


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Jon,

Thank you very much! Your reply has been very helpful... I'm not so interested in Jay's formulation, as much as I am what separates his waxes in application (I.E. Why I would pick Vanilla Ice over Sherbet Fizz or vice-verse depending upon situation.). Your answer has largely cleared that up. 

Steampunk


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

i've never used bouncers. good job.looking very glossy.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great review. Will probably get some vanilla ice when i get the chance. Got B22 and SF and theyre great waxes. 

Anyone know whats better to use on white? B22 or sherbet fizz? and how long is B22 supposed to last?


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice review, cheers Jon! I find Bouncer's waxes excellent, and with this, I may have found my steady wax line!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mehan said:


> great review. Will probably get some vanilla ice when i get the chance. Got B22 and SF and theyre great waxes.
> 
> Anyone know whats better to use on white? B22 or sherbet fizz? and how long is B22 supposed to last?


Well i can't really comment on B22 as its the only one i don't own (yet...) but this is how the Fizz looks on white. Very crisp and reflective:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Definitely one on my to get list, love the whole presentation of it, and I know that bouncer actually cares about his methods, hence the whole satsuma pour at wax stock 

One to try I think.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the name , best of luck with more success Mr Bouncer Sir


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Jon great review!

How easy did u find it to buff after 5 minutes as i did spend a while working it and only let it cure for 2minutes as i found anything longer made it hard to buff off.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

MonkeyP said:


> Jon great review!
> 
> How easy did u find it to buff after 5 minutes as i did spend a while working it and only let it cure for 2minutes as i found anything longer made it hard to buff off.


It was right on the border at 5 mins, but i was using it late at night in a cool warehouse so maybe i got a couple of extra minutes! If i was using it outside it would be very much a "wax-on/wax-off" product! :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I actually prefer doing it in a wax on wax off way as develop a nice rhythm.

Really want to give the car a second count it was that nice to work with!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Update!*

Hi guys,

Just a little update on Vanilla Ice for you. It's still holding up very very well on my Passat CC, sheeting incredibly from the side panels and beading very nicely from the roof and bonnet. This is after a 2BM wash with Wolf's White Satin and a pressure rinse.










Roof:










It's raining here now and the beads are wonderful! It's only 3 weeks down the line but it's looking very good!

We also detailed a friends Clio on Saturday, protecting it with Vanilla Ice (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=283419) and this morning he arrived into work with a fresh layer of dirt all over the paint. So we got the washing basin out of the sink and filled with clean tap water, and simply threw it over the car, which left us with a 99% clean finish showing the dirt repelling qualities of the wax. Very very impressed with this!














































Seriously impressed!


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

:doublesho impressive, for sure!


----------

